

Labor Voices - carlosgg
http://laborvoices.com/

======
carlosgg
Article on Business Week:

[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-16/laborvoices-...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-05-16/laborvoices-
labor-link-help-workers-report-sweatshop-factory-conditions)

